# Who Has Stock Forum



## Andre

Just a reminder to all retailers and vendors. This forum is in your section and is specifally for you to answer stock queries from members. Thus, in here you can punt and promote your products relevant to the question(s) asked, which is not allowed in the general forums.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

If anyone would like to ask vendors for availability of a specific item, please create a new thread in the following section:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------

